# Suggestions for download manager



## Vignesh B (Mar 8, 2013)

I had been using Download accelerator plus for quite a long time now. But it is getting more and more bloated on every new version.  On a recent install on a friend's PC, I saw that installation of Speedbit search toolbar is mandatory for the installation to continue. 
I need suggestions for download managers which *seamlessly integrate into the browsers. *I would prefer free options over paid ones as I would be installing it on my parent's computers and they are not heavy down-loaders.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2013)

I prefer FDM.


----------



## ithehappy (Mar 8, 2013)

Can't say about free ones, Flashget maybe! But for paid, IDM rules.


----------



## Vignesh B (Mar 8, 2013)

Installed FDM as of now. Till now, looks fine.


ithehappy said:


> Can't say about free ones, Flashget maybe! But for paid, IDM rules.


I had used IDM around 3 years back. Was quite good back then only. But spending around 2k for a download manager considering the use-case scenario does not sound that good to me. 
Perhaps may go for it in my PC!


----------



## topgear (Mar 9, 2013)

@ Op - you can also try Orbit or GetGo - both are free.


----------



## death_syndicate (Mar 29, 2013)

FDM just works fine, it also has rtsp capture feature.


----------



## ramakanta (Feb 12, 2014)

Any alternative to IDM  ????


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 12, 2014)

For Firefox alone, GetThemAll extension is perfect. It can even get from some sites that do not allow download managers per se because it is still seen as Firefox itself on the other end.

-----------

Here is a recent article on this topic:
*www.techsupportalert.com/best-free-download-manager.htm


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 12, 2014)

+1 for FDM.


----------



## happy17292 (Feb 12, 2014)

EagleGet


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 13, 2014)

FDM is good. if you want a command line downloader, try wget.


----------



## topgear (Feb 13, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> For Firefox alone, GetThemAll extension is perfect. It can even get from some sites that do not allow download managers per se because it is still seen as Firefox itself on the other end.
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...



for FF DownThemAll is also good.


----------



## sling-shot (Feb 13, 2014)

topgear said:


> for FF DownThemAll is also good.



What was I thinking?!!! 
It is DownThemAll.

There is no such extension called GetThemAll


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 16, 2014)

harshilsharma63 said:


> +1 for FDM.



I have tried FDM multiple times only to get bad results. Same with Flashget. Haven't try DAP free since some time. 

Eagleget ? Hearing for the first time. Will check. 

Thanks for suggesting Orbit or GetGo, haven't used them yet. Will take a look.

Update : All 3 looks decent.


----------



## Gollum (Feb 16, 2014)

I used IDM, now I use jDonloader

pirate woot woot!


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2014)

sling-shot said:


> What was I thinking?!!!
> It is DownThemAll.
> 
> There is no such extension called GetThemAll



But there's a Android app by this name 
*play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fvd


----------



## rijinpk1 (Feb 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> But there's a Android app by this name
> *play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fvd



windows phone app too


----------



## topgear (Feb 18, 2014)

Yeah, Right  BTW, One more Download manager someone can try :
Download Accelerator Manager DAM ? FREE Download Manager


----------



## leelaprasad (Feb 18, 2014)

EagleGet, I have been using it past couple of months, its a good alternative to IDM


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

topgear said:


> Yeah, Right  BTW, One more Download manager someone can try :
> Download Accelerator Manager DAM ? FREE Download Manager



Too much bloatware with this one. Not recommended.



leelaprasad said:


> EagleGet, I have been using it past couple of months, its a good alternative to IDM



Free or paid ??


----------



## leelaprasad (Feb 18, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Too much bloatware with this one. Not recommended.
> 
> 
> 
> Free or paid ??



Free. You can even batch download YouTube playlists and user videos
*www.eagleget.com/


----------



## gameranand (Feb 18, 2014)

leelaprasad said:


> Free. You can even batch download YouTube playlists and user videos
> EagleGet - EG Download Accelerator, Free Video Downloader and more



OK will try it then.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 18, 2014)

IDA


----------



## gameranand (Feb 19, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> IDA



I think you meant IDM.


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 19, 2014)

Must be Internet Download Accelarator. A good tool (free version available, I think).


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 19, 2014)

gameranand said:


> I think you meant IDM.



No

IDA & IDM are totally different


----------



## gameranand (Feb 20, 2014)

meetdilip said:


> Must be Internet Download Accelarator. A good tool (free version available, I think).





Zangetsu said:


> No
> 
> IDA & IDM are totally different



Oh...OK. Didn't knew about this software.


----------



## topgear (Feb 20, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> IDA



Ah ! post a link next time .. don't compel people to make a google search 

- - - Updated - - -



gameranand said:


> Too much bloatware with this one. Not recommended.?



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## ico (Feb 20, 2014)

I use *DownThemAll* add-on with Firefox.

lol @ Download Accelerator Plus. Does it still display advertisements? Back in 2003 when I had dial-up, DAP used to display a banner on top of the download window. Even 11 years back it was bloatware.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2014)

what's the point?most people use torrents for hard to get big size files(if you know what i mean) & for everything else(like downloading softwares from sites like filehippo,microsoft etc) even a 7 year old version of flashget will do the job(which i still use with no issues).as for extra features like youtube/flash videos or downloading from file sharing sites nothing beats jdownloader for its features & flexibility.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2014)

does these tools download whole images from a site?
e.g: I read comics online but want to download all .jpeg images of a comic (don't want to click on each thumbnails & save as..)



topgear said:


> Ah ! post a link next time .. don't compel people to make a google search


Internet Download Accelerator by Westbyte (UI is simple & cool..been using this since 2011)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 20, 2014)

if by comics you mean manga then why download low quality/re-sized images from reading sites when you can download the series in a nice zip package on sites like mangatraders.


----------



## tkin (Feb 20, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> does these tools download whole images from a site?
> e.g: I read comics online but want to download all .jpeg images of a comic (don't want to click on each thumbnails & save as..)
> 
> 
> Internet Download Accelerator by Westbyte (UI is simple & cool..been using this since 2011)


Use Flashgot in firefox.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 20, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> if by comics you mean manga then why download low quality/re-sized images from reading sites when you can download the series in a nice zip package on sites like mangatraders.



not manga its DC comics & other indian comics 



tkin said:


> Use Flashgot in firefox.


I use flashgot but it doesn't work on those sites and for my purpose


----------



## meetdilip (Feb 20, 2014)

DAP was old days' hero. Now no one will stand it.


----------



## topgear (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm thinking about giving it a go  Let's find out how good it stand against IDM or some other full fledged downloaders. Btw, I'll test the pro version.


----------



## leelaprasad (Feb 25, 2014)

topgear said:


> I'm thinking about giving it a go  Let's find out how good it stand against IDM or some other full fledged downloaders. Btw, I'll test the pro version.



I even bought DAP Pro version using trial pay and I hate it like anything it keeps on giving alerts to install basic version of some addons after that you keep getting alerts to buy them

IDM is far better than DAP


----------



## topgear (Feb 25, 2014)

Thanks for your feedback .. will install XP on a VM and test some download managers.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2014)

topgear said:


> Thanks for your feedback .. will install XP on a VM and test some download managers.



you can always use "sandboxie" for such little tasks instead of doing a large VM setup.


----------



## topgear (Feb 27, 2014)

I've used this program long back but for testing some DMs on a real environment I prefer VM more .. anyway, installed XP x64 but could not get DAP to install on this - Tried both offline and web installer ? The error message is showing that some setuputil6s.dll file is missing or something ? Anyway, will try on win 7 x64 Sp1 again.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 3, 2014)

So IDM is the best download manager right now? Isn't there a good free alternative.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 3, 2014)

Chetan1991 said:


> So IDM is the best download manager right now? Isn't there a good free alternative.



Its the only best download manager out there.
I am using IDM since 5 years and its very good.
We need to upgrade to newer versions as and when it is needed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 3, 2014)

i am using flashget(older 1.7x version) & jdownloader(again older portable version) for years & never felt the need for anything else.IDM is good for average/moderate users but since most use "ahem" version it kind of defeats the whole point since average users are also very vulnerable to risks of using "ahem" version of software.


----------



## Chetan1991 (Jun 3, 2014)

IDM is pretty good but the stupid update dialog box is annoying. If you click it by mistake, you've to reinstall, because "ahem".


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 4, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i am using flashget(older 1.7x version)


Why not the newer 3.7x version?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2014)

newer is not always better(nero comes to mind,orbit was classified as virus after ESET found a hidden DDoS tool in one of their update & there is no independent confirmation if it is removed in latest versions: Orbital Decay: the dark side of a popular file downloading tool ).flashget 1.7x works fine for me & why not.download manager basic principle is same over years & the only noticeable change/update occurs with regards to download from video streaming sites for which no download manager is a match to jdownloader.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 4, 2014)

Idm is the best. I sometimes get more speed that what i pay for.. I pay for a 1Mbps connection and occasionally get 800kBps downloading speed.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 4, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Idm is the best. I sometimes get more speed that what i pay for.. I pay for a 1Mbps connection and occasionally get 800kBps downloading speed.


Isn't the bandwidth limit controlled at the ISP's end? As far as I deduce, the ISPs provide only the specified bandwidth to you, nothing more. It might be something related to the PC. Not sure about that.
Maybe, something similar to the download managers showing excessive speeds during the initial few seconds of the download.  Is that the speed the network adapter is providing, probably after a delay, which shows the excessive speeds.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Idm is the best. I sometimes get more speed that what i pay for.. I pay for a 1Mbps connection and occasionally get 800kBps downloading speed.



i dont think it is possible. you might see 800KBps, but the speed may be too low just before you see 800 KBps and then get a bump to high speed and dont think it is actually 800KBps.


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 4, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Idm is the best. I sometimes get more speed that what i pay for.. I pay for a 1Mbps connection and occasionally get 800kBps downloading speed.



My steam sometime downloads at some 100 Terabyte per socond.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 4, 2014)

Vignesh B said:


> Isn't the bandwidth limit controlled at the ISP's end? As far as I deduce, the ISPs provide only the specified bandwidth to you, nothing more. It might be something related to the PC. Not sure about that.
> Maybe, something similar to the download managers showing excessive speeds during the initial few seconds of the download.  Is that the speed the network adapter is providing, probably after a delay, which shows the excessive speeds.



Maybe the isp does it by mistake, but speed was never this high on utorrent. And it wasn't for a few seconds.  It was constantly between 700-800 KBps throught the download.



rijinpk1 said:


> i dont think it is possible. you might see 800KBps, but the speed may be too low just before you see 800 KBps and then get a bump to high speed and dont think it is actually 800KBps.



Its was around 800KBps 

1.2 gb file was downloaded within minutes. Normally it takes 3-4 hrs on my regular 1mbps connection.



_Update:_

It was that high for some hours before it went back to normal.


----------



## Vignesh B (Jun 4, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> _Update:_
> 
> It was that high for some hours before it went back to normal.


This tells us the answer. Perhaps some ISP side issue. Even here, BSNL lifts off the FUP every now and then, and then after a few hours(sometimes a whole day too ) speed returns back to specified post FUP speeds.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jun 4, 2014)

.jRay. said:


> Maybe the isp does it by mistake, but speed was never this high on utorrent. And it wasn't for a few seconds.  It was constantly between 700-800 KBps throught the download.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow lucky you


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2014)

maybe the isp allows local peering sometimes which provides very high download speed for torrents seeded by someone in local network of isp but it is only possible for cable broadband.


----------



## kaz (Jun 4, 2014)

Many suggested EagleGet here. I grabbed it and yes its minimal yet functional. But, downloading youtube videos in certain resolution like 420p is a pain. I need to download audio and video separately and mix them later, ok cool I did that. But why would I do so when IDM downloads video(with audio) in just the size of video downloaded through EagleGet. Saves my precious time and data too


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 4, 2014)

for youtube videos, this one is good. : 4k Video Downloader
specially its smart mode.
has ads, but the interface is minimal

- - - Updated - - -



arijitsinha said:


> My steam sometime downloads at some 100 Terabyte per socond.



only fibre optics would allow such speed, AFAIK. 

high speeds also happen with me, but only upto 10-11 MegaBytes per second. that is due o local seeding (applicable to local Cable- ISPs)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 4, 2014)

^^he was joking.such speed is currently not possible even on optical fiber(Guinness World Record is 57.6Tb/s).


----------



## kaz (Jun 4, 2014)

mastercool8695 said:


> for youtube videos, this one is good. : 4k Video Downloader
> specially its smart mode.
> has ads, but the interface is minimal


Its good but I wish I could keep adding videos and it downloaded them one by one...Like the scheduler in IDM....There should be option to limit the simultaneous downloads, still its good...
Thanks [MENTION=113025]mastercool8695[/MENTION]


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jun 7, 2014)

arijitsinha said:


> My steam sometime downloads at some 100 Terabyte per socond.



i get more than you..........


----------



## aswin1 (Jun 8, 2014)

If you want to download from sites like rapidshare or uploaded Mipony is nice alternative though you should be careful not to install adware
with it.


----------



## kaz (Jun 8, 2014)

aswin1 said:


> If you want to download from sites like rapidshare or uploaded Mipony is nice alternative though you should be careful not to install adware
> with it.



Downloaded and my AVG removed the downloaded file and when I ran it ignoring AVG it stops setup from running processes


----------



## aswin1 (Jun 9, 2014)

> Downloaded and my AVG removed the downloaded file and when I ran it ignoring AVG it stops setup from running processes


 Well when I installed I was using AVG free & I didnt have any problems. Did you download it from mipony.net or elsewhere.


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2014)

Yeah official website only 

- - - Updated - - -

I will install while disabling AVG and see what happens...Actually it wasn't an installer it was a 200kb file which was supposed to download it...


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> Yeah official website only
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> I will install while disabling AVG and see what happens...Actually it wasn't an installer it was a 200kb file which was supposed to download it...




You can disable that in the download page, you know... Just search for the small check box hiding in the page that reads something like "Download with XYZ share download manager" and then you will download the installer directly!!!

@OP, another vote for FDM... It rocks!!!


----------



## kaz (Jun 9, 2014)

powerhoney said:


> You can disable that in the download page, you know... Just search for the small check box hiding in the page that reads something like "Download with XYZ share download manager" and then you will download the installer directly!!!



I assure you there isn't any such option here


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 9, 2014)

kaz said:


> I assure you there isn't any such option here



My bad!!!


----------



## aswin1 (Jun 11, 2014)

Try downloading an older version from this link
*pf.phpnuke.org/s/1402429496/en/8/3/83895-89150-mipony.exe


----------



## HBK007 (Jun 11, 2014)

I use DownThemAll and it is a pretty nice tool with all the basic functions I need like resuming from failed downloads, downloading whole contents of a webpage with a single click and what not......


----------



## topgear (Jun 12, 2014)

aswin1 said:


> Try downloading an older version from this link
> *pf.phpnuke.org/s/1402429496/en/8/3/83895-89150-mipony.exe



what download manager is that ?


----------



## aswin1 (Jun 14, 2014)

> what download manager is that ?


Mipony as I mentioned in my previous post. It is full of advare now. This is an older version.


----------



## ramakanta (Jun 14, 2014)

download manager for Linux mint ???


----------



## tkin (Jun 14, 2014)

This might be slightly OT, but have you guys experienced the new DASH format in youtube videos? The 720p/1080p videos are now configured with DASH, the video and audio streams come separately, its impossible to download them together, best option is to download them both simultaneously and mux them together with say FFMpeg, now is there any DM that does this automatically? I had so far found only one Firefox extension and one linux command line program that downloads the streams and muxes them automatically, but none of them has the option to speed up download like a manager does, so any takers?

If you want to experience DASH, go and check this video, download the 1080p stream, chose MP4: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzCEdSKMkdU

More info: Files from Youtube without sound!!!!!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2014)

are you sure it has 1080p stream?i am getting option only upto 720p.


----------



## tkin (Jun 14, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> are you sure it has 1080p stream?i am getting option only upto 720p.


Yes, check this out:

*i.imgur.com/QJGqxb1.jpg

The links with a '-' on the left side are DASH format, that means video and audio streams are delivered separately. As you can see both 1080p streams are DASH, and only one 720p is DASH. Check the article in wiki about youtube and scroll to 'Comparison of YouTube media encoding options' and expand it: YouTube - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

*i.imgur.com/XjH7Wzb.png

As I suspected, the download manager you are using does not support DASH, so it just skips the tracks, soon you won't be able to download any 1080p videos, as youtube is forcing DASH for all 1080p videos uploaded for some time, soon all 720P+ videos will become DASH, and soon all videos will become DASH.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2014)

i was using jdownloader 0.9 last stable version but it seems jdownloader 2 beta has support for DASH videos though it uses ffmpeg(not sure bundled or needs to be installed separately) to merge video & audio stream,give it a try.


----------



## tkin (Jun 14, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i was using jdownloader 0.9 last stable version but it seems jdownloader 2 beta has support for DASH videos though it uses ffmpeg(not sure bundled or needs to be installed separately) to merge video & audio stream,give it a try.


I'll give it a try then, I already have ffmpeg, so no issues there.

- - - Updated - - -



whitestar_999 said:


> i was using jdownloader 0.9 last stable version but it seems jdownloader 2 beta has support for DASH videos though it uses ffmpeg(not sure bundled or needs to be installed separately) to merge video & audio stream,give it a try.


Can you check something? Can jdownloader get this video? Download it and see if the video is completely jumbled up or clear: Taylor Swift - 22 - YouTube

PS: In before hysterical laugh, I don't listen to taylor swift, but that video is using some sort of encryption method(RTMPE), my normal downloader mostly fail, one works but the video is scrambled, audio is fine.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 14, 2014)

i am on limited night free bsnl plan so will check later in night/morning.


----------



## tkin (Jun 14, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> i am on limited night free bsnl plan so will check later in night/morning.


Sure dude, no problem, take your time, this DRM is too much.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 15, 2014)

jdownloader successfully downloaded 720p mp4 version of that video.


----------



## tkin (Jun 15, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> jdownloader successfully downloaded 720p mp4 version of that video.


Hmm, seems they managed to break the RTMPE protocol, I'll get jDownloader asap, thanks.


----------



## ratul (Jun 15, 2014)

tkin said:


> This might be slightly OT, but have you guys experienced the new DASH format in youtube videos? The 720p/1080p videos are now configured with DASH, the video and audio streams come separately, its impossible to download them together, best option is to download them both simultaneously and mux them together with say FFMpeg, now is there any DM that does this automatically? I had so far found only one Firefox extension and one linux command line program that downloads the streams and muxes them automatically, but none of them has the option to speed up download like a manager does, so any takers?
> 
> If you want to experience DASH, go and check this video, download the 1080p stream, chose MP4: *www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzCEdSKMkdU
> 
> More info: Files from Youtube without sound!!!!!!





tkin said:


> I'll give it a try then, I already have ffmpeg, so no issues there.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



tried downloading AC4 1080p and Taylor 720p through IDM, both works fine after download..


----------



## kaz (Jun 16, 2014)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] IDM works fine with Firefox for downloading any resolution (yes audio video together) but it won't with Chrome...


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 16, 2014)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]: which is that plugin in screenshot?


----------



## topgear (Jun 17, 2014)

kaz said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION] IDM works fine with Firefox for downloading any resolution (yes audio video together) but it won't with Chrome...



Same here .. IDM version : 6.18 Build 7 [  More than 7 months old ]


----------



## kaz (Jun 17, 2014)

topgear said:


> Same here .. IDM version : 6.18 Build 7 [  More than 7 months old ]



Even the latest 6.20 build 2 makes no difference...Google doesn't want YT videos to be downloaded


----------



## tkin (Jun 18, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]: which is that plugin in screenshot?


CYS Audio/Video Downloader -free Firefox add-on


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 13, 2014)

i don't know whether this has been discussed in the preceding pages or not, but while attempting to download orbit downloader today, i came across this page, and thought of sharing the link here:

Orbit Downloader contains trojan - downloads blocked | News | Softonic


----------



## ramakanta (Jul 14, 2014)

why not try* uGet *....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 14, 2014)

GhorMaanas said:


> i don't know whether this has been discussed in the preceding pages or not, but while attempting to download orbit downloader today, i came across this page, and thought of sharing the link here:
> 
> Orbit Downloader contains trojan - downloads blocked | News | Softonic




check post #46


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jul 14, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> check post #46



aha!


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 17, 2014)

Paid  IDM is best
Free FDM is best


----------

